# Which osmocote to use?



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm considering doing a DIY root tab and I was looking into Osmocote but I don't know which one to get. Anyone knows which one?


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

You can get regular osmocote or it seems the plus is better. The plus has better micro nutrients. Apparently Home Depot sells it in 2lb containers. I'm also going down the road as well and am also looking into the gel caps. I the states Walmart sells 1000 oo caps for $12


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Gel caps is available at walmart in-store? Or just online?


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I found them thru walmart.com. I haven't searched locally yet. I'm betting a pharmacy would have them as well.


----------

